# Can expat wives have a bank account in Malaysia?



## mamilli (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm hoping to open a bank account soon but no one seems willing to let me! They keep asking for a letter from my employer. 

Can't expat wives not have bank accounts?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Theresa Ng (Sep 25, 2013)

Yes, you can do a joint name accounts with your wife . For herse lf will not be possible unless she have a working permit. That is why they ask for letter of employment.


----------



## mamilli (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks Theresa. At least now I know.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## roystevenung (Apr 18, 2012)

Yup, open a joint acct, either party to sign


----------



## freshprince (Oct 13, 2013)

mamilli said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm hoping to open a bank account soon but no one seems willing to let me! They keep asking for a letter from my employer.
> 
> ...


Ive checked with HSBC and they have no issues as long as you are their global premier client.


----------



## marilyn555 (Oct 5, 2013)

I worked in a bank in Msia before, some banks even require you to provide them your marriage cert~ and yes, your wife cant have a individual account by herself if she is not working, but joint account is allowed~


----------

